# Advice please, should I throw it out



## disco (Jul 15, 2013)

I had some pork loin in Pop's brine. I was going to leave it in for 10 days. On day 7 the cord was pulled on the portable electric cooler the loin and brine was in. It got up to the mid fifties F in the cooler for what I believe to be several hours. Now the brine isn't stringy but it is cloudy with a pink colour. I am thinking I should chuck it but would like your advice.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would think you would be ok. How thick was the loin. It is probably cured.

Get a few more thought on it. I'm not sure

David


----------



## disco (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I would think you would be ok. How thick was the loin. It is probably cured.
> 
> Get a few more thought on it. I'm not sure
> 
> David


Thanks, David. The 

The loin was just under 2 inches thick.

If there is any doubt, I am going to chuck it.

Disco


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 15, 2013)

Well ya can't get your stomach or your loved ones pumped for the price of a loin these days....just sayin'


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Disco said:


> Thanks, David. The
> 
> The loin was just under 2 inches thick.
> 
> ...


Disco

At 2" thick it would take 4 days + 2 days for saftey. Your good to go.

David


----------



## disco (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Disco
> 
> At 2" thick it would take 4 days + 2 days for saftey. Your good to go.
> 
> David


Thanks, David


----------



## disco (Jul 15, 2013)

Up in Smoke said:


> Well ya can't get your stomach or your loved ones pumped for the price of a loin these days....just sayin'


So your advice would be to chuck it?

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would not chuck it! It was fully cured the day before.

David


----------



## disco (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I would not chuck it! It was fully cured the day before.
> 
> David


Great, I'll give it a go. Thanks, David.

Disco


----------

